# New babies



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Blue Shorthair (unknown Background) x Argente Texel (Sire PEW Texel)

Had a total of 11 - 1 dead ; 5 w/ black eyes ; 5 with red eyes

I am anxious to see whats in this litter as i really dont know a lot about either parent.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Bubs are starting to get color i have 4 that have red eyes no color yet and i have 3 with black eyes solids maybe blue or black and 1 pied blue or black  Im very happy with this litter and cant wait to see what the PE's are going to be


----------

